# Prayers for member GT40 ...Updated :(



## bilgerat (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr GT 40. [Joe Fineburg] is in the hospital and is not doing good,  Please send up some prayers his way, He needs them.,
UPDATE.... Im sorry to say that Mr Fineburg passed away last Monday
He was a fine gentleman and all around Nice man,  He told  great stories around the camp fire of his adventures hunting elk, prong horns and bear out west and up in Alaska, stories of his Youth growing up in
upstate NY and hunting back in the 50s .. His health has been in decline in the past few years and he was forced to give up his passion for all things outdoors, He did come back to camp last fall and visited us for a little while and shared a last deer camp meal. He will be sorely missed by all who knew him and especially Me , In the short 4 or 5 years that I knew him I had grown to regard him as a close friend. RIP Joe." GT 40 ", [And yes he used to own a ford GT40 back in the late 70s!!]
Heres a pic of Joe with his giant bear from Alaska, Thats Joe on the right.
Its on display at the bass pro shop in Duluth . He gave it to them a few years ago.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 21, 2021)

Prayers for healing and comfort.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 21, 2021)

Prayers sent.  Hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## TJay (Feb 21, 2021)

Prayers offered up.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2021)

Goodness, keep us in the loop. Prayers from da Cafe'356


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 21, 2021)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 21, 2021)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 21, 2021)

Get well, Mr. GT40. Prayers lifted.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 21, 2021)

Prayers for GT40.


----------



## Head East (Feb 21, 2021)

Best wishes and Prayers offered for a speedy recovery GT.


----------



## antharper (Feb 21, 2021)

Prayers sent !


----------



## dslc6487 (Feb 21, 2021)

Prayers sent GT for you and your family


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 22, 2021)

Prayers sent up for GT40.


----------



## lampern (Feb 22, 2021)

Prayers sent


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2021)

Prayers sent


----------



## Redbow (Feb 22, 2021)

Prayers sent for his recovery and healing.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 22, 2021)

Prayers from here,also.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 22, 2021)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 22, 2021)

He is in my prayers


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 22, 2021)

Prayers sent for GT bro. Get well soon.


----------



## Mauser (Feb 22, 2021)

Prayers for GT40. Hope you get better soon!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 28, 2021)

updated in the first post.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 28, 2021)

GT40 will be missed, god speed sir, rip.


----------



## Head East (Feb 28, 2021)

Sad news. prayers for his loved ones.


----------



## TJay (Mar 1, 2021)

RIP Mr. Joe.


----------



## lampern (Mar 1, 2021)

Sad news


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 1, 2021)

Very sad news.


----------



## antharper (Mar 2, 2021)

Hate to hear that ... sorry for your loss bilgerat , good friends are hard to find  ! Prayers for his friends and family


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 5, 2021)

Dang. I'm just now seeing this, and hate to see it. I could tell he really loved the outdoors by reading his posts. Sorry for your loss, bilgerat. 

Rest in peace, GT40.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 5, 2021)

Rest in peace sir.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 9, 2021)

Prayers for his family and friends. Sad...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 14, 2021)

RIP GT 40! Prayers for the family and friends


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 14, 2021)

Rest peacefully GT40.
You didn’t really know it but I wanted to hear you talk to me bout that gt40.


----------

